#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-05-12
<thomi> veebers: hey man, I'm back
<thomi> veebers: any luck on the release jobs?
<veebers> thomi: hey I can see that something odd happened with this one: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/122/label=daily-mako/testReport/mediaplayer_app.tests.test_player_with_video/TestPlayerWithVideo/test_scene_selector_operation_with_touch_/
<veebers> apparently, WireProtocolVersionMismatch but the stack trace is coming from python2.7
<thomi> the WPVM error is actually a red herring in this case
<thomi> AP assumes that if any DBusException happened during the GetVersion()call, that the version is 1.2
<veebers> I see we get a failure for 'ubuntu_filemanager_app.phablet-test-run' in both, so something is happening here
<veebers> right
<veebers> I suspect that app has been renamed
<thomi> which app?
<veebers> ubuntu_filemanager
<thomi> what makes you think that?
<veebers> I think renamed to filemanager
<veebers> looking at the smokeeng dash
<veebers> last time we consistently had that error was when the rss reader was renamed too
<thomi> hmm, odd that the tests still exist for the old version then
<veebers> where are you seeing the old version tests?
<thomi> well, ubuntu_filemanager_app
<veebers> I think phablet-setup-tests may only pull in filemanager or something similar
<thomi> hmm, well, we're running the tests for something called ubuntu_filemanager_app - do you think that's incorrect?
<veebers> thomi: yeah, I think the job needs updating (i.e. the list of tests to run)
<veebers> It should be changed so that it pulls the list of test names from the tool that generates it
<veebers> From memory there is a way to get a list of test suites
<veebers> we should be using that not the hardcoded list
<thomi> ok. what I'm saying is that it's odd that those tests pass, if the app has been renamed. Totally agree that we shouldn't need to fuck about like this though :)
<veebers> thomi: where are you seeing the tests pass? I'm seeing a total failure with no tests run
<veebers> hence why this 'ubuntu_filemanager_app.phablet-test-run ' is in the failures and not a list of ubuntu_filemanager_app tests
<thomi> ah wait, I see now
<thomi> sorry
<thomi> I was reading the log wrong
<veebers> ah makes sense now
<veebers> I'll follow up with andy and see if we can't make that job smarter in that regard
<veebers> moving on to the ubuntu_clock_app, the same 5 failures appear in the smokeeng and both gatekeeper jobs
<veebers> so it looks like there are issue there outside of a newer AP
<veebers> (I'm just confirming/comparing the smokeeng run with 1.5)
<veebers> thomi: oh that latest AP video of yours is F-ing awesome! well done :-)
<thomi> heh, you think it works?
<thomi> it's really hard to get the 'art' and the voice track lined up
<thomi> also, there's an IRC pop up from you that appears at one stage :)
<thomi> so you're on youtube now :)
<thomi> it's nothing embarrasing though :(
<veebers> thomi: hah I wondered who the popup was from :-)
<thomi> if you watch it in HD you can see it quite clearly
<veebers> If I could make a suggestion, it would be to somehow have the brushes etc. on hot-keys so the cursor isn't jumping around the screen and removing the color picker side bar
<veebers> thomi: odd, i tried that but it stayed blurry for me :-P
<thomi> yeah, that's going to be my next trick - do it all in fullscreen mode
<veebers> nice
<veebers> the handwriting has improved quite nicely ;-)
<thomi> heh
<thomi> the trick is confidence. confidence, and many, many, many takes
<veebers> heh :-) Well it worked out really well. You should link to the latest video in the channels topic too
* thomi changed the topic of #ubuntu-autopilot to: Autopilot documentation is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.04/autopilot/ | latest tutorial video is: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=En1MaDDp9_8
<veebers> ^_^
<veebers> thomi: so you know who I would ask about some minor improvements to the smokeng dash? Is that something we do and propose or is someone looking after it?
<thomi> I don't really know. I guess we'd talk about what you want first, whip up a quick feature spec... TBH be honest we're most likely going to be the ones to do it I guess
<thomi> which is ok, as long as we can get it merged
<veebers> thomi: aight, it should be pretty simple. I just wanted the test suite added to the title, makes it easy to scroll through many tabs that way
<veebers> thomi: unless you have any objections I'll fire off the gateway keeper again with those suites we saw fail (changing ubuntu_filemanager_app -> filemanager)
<veebers> thomi: I take that there is no objections? :-)
<thomi> hmm?
<thomi> go for it
<thomi> veebers: did you see http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/124/ ?
<veebers> thomi: Not recently I'll look now
<veebers> hmm, has a couple more errors thanks to filemanager. Is also a different image ver from run 122 (18:20140509:20140506.1 vs 21:20140510.1:20140506.1)
<thomi> veebers: that wasn't a full run, right?
<veebers> thomi: the most recent? No, was just the suites that appeared in the fail list from run 122 (with renamed filemanager)
<thomi> hmmm
<thomi> not really sure what to do - suggestions?
 * veebers ponders
<veebers> thomi: perhaps an email to the devs or ubuntu-phone stating 'These are the errors/fails we have. x is considered faulty tests (as per failures in smokeeng) the others are either new or faulty too'
<veebers> and put the effort onto the devs to ensure the tests are correct
<thomi> hmmmm - the run without our PPA had similar failures - do those failures show up on the CI dashboard?
<veebers> That's what I mentioned earlier on (comparison of smokeeng to failures.) the clock app matches failures in both our run and smokeeng dash
<veebers> I'm just checking the weather app now actually as it lookslike the match up
<veebers> The weather app failures match up with the smokeeng failures, just double checking the clock failures but suspect the same thing
<veebers> thomi: same thing with the clock app except we have an extra failure 'test_toggle_alarm_status_must_enable_or_disable_alarm'.
<thomi> is it consistent? Maybe we should re-run the clock-app tests?
<veebers> thomi: consistent? you mean between runs of the gatekeeper? I'll have to check again. I just compared the latest gatekeeper against the latest smokeeng
<veebers> thomi: Perhaps we should re-run clock and weather to make sure  it is consistent though
<thomi> yeah
<thomi> can you kick it off please?
<veebers> sure ting
<veebers> done
<tscheck> Hello.
<tscheck> I'm struggling with the vis tool on the 14.04 release using the qt4testapp from the libautopilot_qt unit tests. I don't see QDeclarativeItem. Is this a know issue?
<tscheck> export QT_SELECT=qt4
<tscheck> /usr/share/libautopilot-qt/qt4testapp -testability /usr/share/libautopilot-qt/qt4.qml &
<tscheck> autopilot vis
<tscheck> When I run a simple test case with a print_tree() and a sleep, vis shows the element.
<cgoldberg> tscheck, hey.. you can file a bug and it will get triaged... there has been some recent work on vis tests
<cgoldberg> tscheck, https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot-qt/+filebug
<balloons> elopio, you about? Got a couiple ?'s for you. how's reminders tests looking? And I believe you and team work on SDK testing; would EDS fall under that; at least the extensions we have for alarms and things?
<elopio> balloons: all tests just passed
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/reminders-app/test_with_account/+merge/218688
<elopio> can you merge it?
<balloons> ohh yes I kicked it off again :-)
<balloons> it answered my question, hah
<balloons> merging now
<elopio> balloons: and about eds, ChrisGagnon is working on enabling all the tests for the qt components.
<elopio> I'm not sure how well tested is eds already.
<elopio> balloons: take a look at the last slide: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/presentation/d/14Jpe7UDo-emqLgSFii5uPF-fPy0BoAQTX1kMfwU5AnI/edit#slide=id.g3381b7c66_1126
<elopio> we should talk to him to see if he has eds in the roadmap.
<balloons> elopio, but we have custom work on it right? I mean the issues we see are with our addon components which we ship with the sdk. Right?
<balloons> ty for letting me know to talk to Chris ;-
<elopio> balloons: yes, if the work is on our branches, we should have tests for it. If it's on someone else's branches, we should contribute tests there.
<tscheck> @cgoldberg: Ok. I will file it.
<elopio> one other important thing we discussed with the sdk team is about code coverage.
<elopio> we don't really know where we are missing tests.
<balloons> elopio, so I think it
<balloons> so it's 2 pronged. I should make sure Chris is getting upstream tests going for it, and I guess make sure it's on your team's radar to add it to the sdk testsuite?
<elopio> balloons: it's a thin line between chris and me there. So probably we should all talk about it to see who takes care of what.
<elopio> I'm going to take a look at the eds components that we add.
<balloons> elopio, awesome. It's something I'd like to get on the schedule for Malta as it's a constant regressor for my team (core apps).
<elopio> balloons: ok, please reply to julien's email about call for topics, so we have it on schedule.
<balloons> elopio, yep will do. Just wanted to see if it was on someone's radar or not, and if work had been done
<balloons> no worries and thank you!
<thomi> morning
<veebers> morning
<thomi> barry: who should I talk to if I want to convince someone to package the 'youtube' sphinx third party plugin from  https://bitbucket.org/birkenfeld/sphinx-contrib/src/940757f22e335f6ae98521621201683d6bab1d60/youtube/?at=default ? We already package opther plugins from the same repo, just not that one
<barry> thomi: is it on pypi?  i'd help sponsor it into debian if you package it up :)
<thomi> the packaging is the hard part - I've never done it for something that I'm not the upstream for
<barry> thomi: it's *probably* easy: https://wiki.debian.org/Python/LibraryStyleGuide
<thomi> barry: when is your EOD?
<barry> thomi: at least another hour away
<thomi> barry: cool - will let you know
<thomi> barry: ugh, won't get to it today it looks like - will send you an email overnight :)
<barry> :)
<thomi> barry: so, do I make a debioan/ dir in a checkout of the upstream source?
<thomi> barry: or in a completely seaprate branch?
<barry> thomi:
<barry> thomi: i've found it easiest when package something brand new, to create the debian/ inside an unpacked upstream tarball.  once you have a package that builds and looks good, then you can take the .dsc and import/inject that into the vcs of your choice.  that's assuming you'll want to maintain it in debian, which i suggest (i.e. it's not ubuntu specific)
<thomi> barry: OK, I'll do my best, and you can tell me where I've stuffed it up tomorrow.
<thomi> right now I need moar coffee
<barry> :)
<veebers> thomi: we may have an issue with filemanager and ppa autopilot. I'm rerunning the gatekeeper without the ppa and just filemanager so we can compare results on the same hardware etc.
<thomi> veebers: ok - keep me posted please :)
<veebers> thomi: can do
<barry> thomi: what's the eta for the final uploads to eradicate py2 from touch?
<thomi> hey barry - just emailed you, assumed you'd EOD'd already :)
<thomi> barry: we're landing the AP parts now
<thomi> just doing the final checks (how's that going veebers?)
<barry> thomi: i was, but i couldn't resist seeing how a build was going :)
<thomi> barry: I'd expect the autopilot package to land today
<veebers> thomi: re-running the job as something failed
<veebers> (see #ci)
<thomi> veebers: that's not finished yet? oh, you mean, re-re running :)
<veebers> ack :-)
<thomi> boooo
#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-05-13
 * veebers reboots
<veebers> thomi: we may have an issue with AP 1.5 & filemanager (http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/128/) I'm re-re-re-running with the ppa enabled this time in case there was a recent fix or something
<veebers> thomi: to clarify, the linked job was without the ppa 100% passing
<veebers> trying now with the ppa to get (more) resutls
<veebers> results*
<thomi> hmm, interesting
<thomi> I'll start flashing my device
<veebers> thomi: now that mine is actually charged I'll do the same
<veebers> thomi: I see that you fired off another gatekeeper for filemanager, but it seems to have had troubles
<thomi> ugh, what happened?
 * veebers looks futher
<thomi> I probably messed it up somehow
<thomi> veebers: BTW, you need to manually install python3-autopilot for now
<veebers> thomi: hmm, yeah "filemanager_app.phablet-test-run"
<veebers> it should be just filemanager
<veebers> (no -app)
<thomi> ugh
<thomi> can you re-kick off please/
<thomi> ?
<veebers> thomi: oh? how come? (re: manually installing)
<veebers> yeah sure
<thomi> veebers: because otherwise it doesn't install 1.5
<veebers> fyi: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/131/
<thomi> because autopilot-touch is already in the seed
<thomi> so the current installed python3-autopilot satisfies the dependency
<veebers> thomi: ugh, click. damn, you meant in the params for the job
<veebers> this is the actual one: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/132/
<thomi> hmm? yeah
<thomi> sorry :)
<veebers> nw, killed and restarted that job. Luckily I clicked now and not after the run :-)
<veebers> ugh, thomi this is the 2nd time I've seen this failure (but I had a successful run after the first time I saw it): http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/132/label=daily-mako/console
<veebers> namely the error; I: Unlock failed, script output: 'initctl: unable to determine sessions
<thomi> veebers: kick it off again I guess, and maybe file a bug with the infrastructure people
<veebers> (I pinged the CI guys about this earlier but haven't heard back, I fear they're all EOD)
<veebers> thomi: aye, that's teh plan :-)
<veebers> the*
<veebers> hmm, perhaps I borked it. I forgot to add the ppa (after all that ruse to add python3-autopilot to it)
<thomi> veebers: may as well change the job defaults for the python3-autopilot thing
<thomi> no need to install python-autopilot any more, so just change it
<veebers> thomi: ok, that shouldn't effect other people that may use that job? (namely Saviq which I understand does sometimes)
<thomi> shouldn't
<thomi> if it does, they can get their own :P
<veebers> heh, aight, changing now
<thomi> veebers: any luck with the latest run?
<veebers> thomi: good question, I'll check now
<veebers> thomi: no, now there are 3 failures: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/133/testReport/
<thomi> veebers: can you investigate please?
<veebers> thomi: I'll just purge the ap testing ppa I added and add the silo. I'll bother you and pick your brain if it appears to be something with the new xpathselect stuff :-)
<thomi> what new xpathselect stuff?
<thomi> oh
<thomi> you mean in autopilot
<veebers> thomi: sorry, yes
<thomi> hang on, I think I can see the roblem already
<thomi> look at the error in: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/133/label=daily-mako/testReport/filemanager.tests.test_filemanager/TestFolderListPage/test_cancel_rename_file_with_touch_/
<thomi> veebers: ^
 * veebers looks
<veebers> thomi: you'll have to elaborate
<thomi> see anything odd there?
<thomi> read the error message
<veebers> this? name '<class 'ubuntuuitoolkit._custom_proxy_objects.popups.ActionSelectionPopover'>'
<thomi> right
<thomi> WTF
<thomi> that's not a class name
<veebers> no, it's not
<thomi> but I can't seem to reproduce that in ipython
<thomi> I know python 3 does something with fully qualified names
<veebers> odd, I'll see if I can step through and see better what's happening.
<thomi> veebers: but I'd say that's what the issue is
<veebers> It's really odd that there are now 3 failing but 2 befpre
<veebers> before*
<thomi> odd that the ActionSelectionPopover selection doesn't appear int he log
<thomi> veebers: maybe run it with -vv, so we can see the debug log
<thomi> but yeah, the class isn't being stringified properly I'll bet
<veebers> thomi: hmm, i don't think I can do that with the gatekeeper job, but I'll try on my locally flashed device
<thomi> veebers: right, I meant locally
<veebers> coolio, on it
<thomi> I'm happy to look at this with you, if you want to share your screen in a G+ hangout
<veebers> thomi: let me get the device ready and see if I can reproduce it, otherwise sounds good
<veebers> thomi: fyi running the filemanager tests locally on my desktop (on Trusty) all tests pass, still running on the device
<thomi> you're running v1.5 & py3 on the desktop?
<veebers> thomi: yes, just trying to get a 'reproducable' quicker
<thomi> sure
<thomi> hmmm
<veebers> thomi: phone just finished, I get the failure, seeing if I can narrow it down to running just one test
<thomi> veebers: crap, I just realised that my instinct was wrong
<thomi> veebers: the fully qualified name is a red herring I'm afraid
<veebers> thomi: hmm, ok :-\ I'll keep poking
<thomi> but I'll fix that log message anyway
<veebers> coolio
<thomi> veebers: for your consideration, when you get the time: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot/temp-dev-fix-class-name/+merge/219286
<thomi> Personally, I think it should go in the release - happy to leave that decision to you though
<veebers> thomi: cool,I should be able to look at that tonight
<veebers> thomi: that code looks familiar, didn't I propose a MP that did this the other day?
 * veebers is confused
<thomi> veebers: that was for a different case
<thomi> veebers: that was for a log message - this is for SNFE
<thomi> veebers: but year, same thinko
<thomi> I'm surprised we didn't catch this case when you filed your original MP, but oh well
<veebers> thomi: ah ok, no longer confused
<thomi> glad to hear it :)
<veebers> well, perhaps 'less confused' is a more accurate statement
<veebers> thomi: hmm, just running the failing test now passes for me on the device >:-| I'll poke around and see if I can narrow it down to a single failing or at least a combination that fails
<thomi> hmmm
<thomi> are you running with -vv?
<veebers> thomi: I am now, I modified phablet-test-run to use -vv
<thomi> would be really interesting to see the queries that are being run
<thomi> in both cases
<veebers> thomi: yeah, I'm running this 1.5 now, then I'll purge and run again with 1.4 + -vv and compare against the failing etc.
<veebers> thomi: ugh awesome, this time around I get 1 test fail with SNFE  1 x ValueError error & 1 x AssertionError failure :-\
<veebers> so it's inconsistent
<thomi> veebers: pastebin?
<veebers> thomi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7455887/
<thomi> ugh - we *really* need to fix that logging bug
<veebers> heh. Gotta love the "Key pressed!" log message :-)
<thomi> heh, and the "<skip>Can't do this properly on desktop or phablet</skip>"
<veebers> heh :-P
<veebers> thomi: how come I only see one instance of "'GetState Query(b'/comubuntufilemanager/QQuickView/MainView[id=2]//ActionSelectionPopover[objectName="fileActionsPopover"]')" before exception raised?
<veebers> I would have assumed 10 lines in the log then eht exception
<thomi> veebers: can you 'bzr blame' the source and see who's been touching the source?
<thomi> veebers: PB line #?
<thomi> veebers: it's just a select_single not a wait_select_single
<thomi> oh wait
<thomi> yeah
<thomi> what I said
<veebers> thomi: sorry I must be being slow, bzr blame which source?
<thomi> the test source
<veebers> ah good point
<veebers> can do
<thomi> You could try making it a wait_select_single and see if that improves things
<veebers> thomi: hmm, I wonder if this version of AP is faster which is why 1.4 works currently
<thomi> could be, although if it is, it won't be by much.
<thomi> I haven't done any explicit optimisations
<veebers> thomi: hmm ok. Hey, is there a nice why to 'blame' a whole directory?
<thomi> don't think so - that doesn't really make sense
<thomi> what would it show?
<thomi> mode changes to the directory maybe, but I suspect that's not what you want :)
<veebers> *shrug* split-pane with a tree of files and clicking them shows the diff/blame for that file
<thomi> ahh, gotchya
<thomi> bzr log does that then :)
<thomi> even better - it does it with the author as the first index :)
<thomi> bzr qlog tests/autopilot/
<thomi> or whatever
<veebers> thomi: ah, that's what I'm doing at the moment :-)
<veebers> thomi: so might be of interest, looking at the logs balloons recently made changes to the tests, one being this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7455926/ (changing wait_select_single -> get_action_selection_popover)
<veebers> where get_action_selection_popover is in the ubuntu ui toolkit ap and uses select_single
<thomi> hmmm
<thomi> what does that method use?
<veebers> I'll try patching that to use wait_select_single and see
<veebers> thomi: you mean get_action_selection_popover?
<thomi> yeah
<veebers> thomi: [17:35:12] <veebers> where get_action_selection_popover is in the ubuntu ui toolkit ap and uses select_single
<veebers> I'm just about to re-run the test on the device with the uuitk patched to use wait_select_single
<veebers> thomi: hmm, Without seeing the logs (still running) it seems that I saw a failure run past where the devices screen was blank white. It would be interesting to see the phones state (cpu usage etc.) during the test
<thomi> veebers: I'm going to EOD now
<thomi> veebers: can you please email whoever looks after that app with a link to the failures, our investigation, and ask them to look into it as a matter of urgency please?
<veebers> thomi: ack. sure, can do
<thomi> we *really* need to release AP tomorrow, which means whoever owns these tests needs to either allow us to release, or get them fixed :)
<thomi> feel free to CC me
<thomi> thanks man
<thomi> talk to you later maybe.
<veebers> thomi: If I can't find the dev for filemanager I may have to email the phone list
<veebers> thomi: aye, night o./
<thomi> veebers: why didn't bzr blame work?
<thomi> I thought you identified balloons?
<veebers> thomi: right, but should it be on his shoulders? I don't know. I can start with him and he can hopefully fwd if needed
<thomi> veebers: right, but you can get a complete list of authors with bzr blame, right?
<thomi> I don't understand why you'd need to use the ML
<veebers> thomi: I'll also add Chrs/robotfuel  as it looks like both of them have looked at the flakiness of tests latetly
<thomi> awesome
<veebers> thomi: leave it to me I'll sort it out
<thomi> schweet
<thomi> going to have a beer and dinner
<thomi> laters!@
<robotfuel> veebers: what's flaky?
<veebers> robotfuel: isn't is super late for you? Perhaps you're clock is flaky ;-)
<veebers> robotfuel: thomi and I are investigating some failures in the filemanager autopilot tests when using the to-be-released autopilot 1.5
<robotfuel> yes, I have some ideas. I was too busy with other stuff to fix it today, I am going to sleep so I can fix it in the morning.
<robotfuel> veebers: can you email me instructions for using ap 1.5?
<robotfuel> like which ppa I use?
<veebers> robotfuel: awesome, ppa is: ci-train-ppa-service/landing-003
<veebers> robotfuel: should I email you and balloons re: pretty much what we've discussed here?
<robotfuel> sure
<veebers> robotfuel: I'll link to the gatekeeper job that we've been using to run it too
<robotfuel> veebers: thanks again, good night
<tscheck> Hi, is there are reason, why the qt and gtk modules in autopilot/introspection have no api doc pages?
<tscheck> See: http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/_modules/autopilot/introspection/
<tscheck> When you use the Quick search of the online help, you can't find any info on signals.
<tscheck> Hm. There is another online help without qt and gtk modules at: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.04/autopilot/_modules/autopilot/introspection/
<tscheck> Strange.
<tscheck> Shall I file a bug?
<balloons> tscheck, those are strange links
<balloons> I don't believe the pages you found are meant to be published atm.. meaning, http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/_modules/autopilot/introspection/gtk.html for instance
<balloons> looks quite old
<tscheck> balloons: I see. But the first link are the official api docs, right? Any info about why the qt and gtk modules are not created?
<balloons> tscheck, not offhand. some devs will be around in about 5 hours and they should have an answer for you
<balloons> elopio, did you ever make an optionselector emulator?
<elopio> balloons: robotfuel did. It's already published.
<balloons> elopio, I remember it, I just don't see it
<balloons> and I need it now :-)
<elopio> balloons: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit/_custom_proxy_objects/_optionselector.py
<elopio> ubuntuuitoolkit.OptionSelector, that's the new namespace.
<balloons> elopio, is trusty missing this?
<elopio> balloons: I don't know.
<elopio> that's a question for bzoltan.
<balloons> seems to be the case..
<balloons> ok, I finally found what you are talking about and I'll give it a try now. Looks nice
<balloons> but yea, the package in trusty doesn't have it afaict
<elopio> balloons: we should probably backport it.
<elopio> it's not going to be hard to have the autopilot package of the toolkit working on trusty and on utopic
<balloons> elopio, turns out, problem solved. zoltan said sdk team pushes updates to there ppa. ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa. I've asked francis to add that ppa to the jenkins builders so we should be covered
<elopio> oh, well, maybe a little hard because they add features like the new header
<elopio> balloons: nice, thanks.
<thomi> barry: did you get a chance to look at my packaging stuff?
<barry> thomi: not yet.  will soon
<thomi> cool - thanks :)
<veebers> morning
<thomi> nuclearbob: cgoldberg: quick thing:
<thomi> we said in a meeting that you guys were going to attend the qa/ci meeting and talk about something, was it the subunit integration work?
<cgoldberg> thomi, yea
<thomi> in any case, we need to talk about that between ourselves first, so you have all the facts :)
<cgoldberg> thomi, can you bring it up tomorrow in the call?  im about to EOD
<thomi> Do you think we can do that in the TnT standup tomorrow, or should we make a separate call?
<thomi> that answers that question :)
<cgoldberg> :) night
#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-05-14
<balloons> elopio, it seems the AP docs for ubuntu-ui-toolkit have been removed from the ubuntu-ui-toolkit branch
<elopio> balloons: I didn't know the docs where on the branch.
<elopio> I thought you generated them manually and uploaded them to the server.
<balloons> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/revision/975
<balloons> elopio, yes.. they were checked in and part of the build.
<balloons> they were supposed to be synced to the server
<balloons> that didn't happen, but it seems the docs too are gone
<elopio> hum, balloons: in what directory were they?
<balloons> there own dir.. you can see in the bzr diff there I linked
<balloons> i'll have to track it down later.. but I want a new build so the docs are updated
<balloons> back in a bit
<Letozaf_> balloons, elopio hi
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello
<Letozaf_> balloons, hello howzit ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, good. So elopio was hoping to help you get your branch merged
<balloons> Letozaf_, he put together this branch as you saw to add a notebook. https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/reminders-app/autopilot-add_notebook/+merge/219237
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes is he about ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, I'm going to assume he'll show up in a second. I spoke with him about this a bit ago
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
 * Letozaf_ is looking at the branch
<barry> \o/
<balloons> or perhaps elopio won't appear :-) Letozaf_ did you get the sdk installed?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<balloons> Letozaf_, were you able to get it working at all?
<Letozaf_> balloons, mmm... can fidle with it but I never really used it
<balloons> Letozaf_, I believe the idea is to use it to add a notebook and a note first, then run your tests. Does that make sense?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<thomi> morning
<Letozaf_> balloons, I installed evernote-sdk-python but think I will need help for using it
<balloons> Letozaf_, well since elopio isn't appearing let me give it a whirl
<elopio> hey
<elopio> Letozaf_, balloons: I was having lunch.
<Letozaf_> elopio, hello :-)
<balloons> elopio, :-)
<elopio> how can I help?
<balloons> Letozaf_, is here.. time to finish out the branch
<balloons> Letozaf_, this is a quick start guide, I was going to point you to here first: https://github.com/evernote/evernote-sdk-python
<balloons> we need a bit of code to create the note and notebook
<elopio> balloons: can you top approve my other branch so it gets into trunk?
<balloons> elopio, ohh yes, sorry :-)
<elopio> Letozaf_: balloons: let me write a script to create notes using the sdk.
<Letozaf_> elopio, ok
<balloons> your branch is landing now
<balloons> Leo's that is
<thomi> barry: did you get a moment to look at the sphinxcontrib packaging?
 * barry ties his shoes
<barry> thomi: whu?  you talkin' to me?
<barry> thomi: no.  i suck.  keep bugging me until i do!  i'm very close to finishing up this other big mass of hack.
<thomi> barry: oh don't worry, I'm pretty persistent, I'll keep bugging you :)
<thomi> if it takes too long you might find I start visiting you in person :)
<barry> thomi: jeebus!  get off my back man!
<barry> :)
<thomi> :)
<elopio> balloons: we won't be able to run the reminders tests with python3 until thrift is ported.
<balloons> elopio, that's a hard depends we have i believe. for the image, we need py3
<Letozaf_> balloons, elopio it's getting quite late here in Itlay :) do you mind if I come back tomorrow night ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, since I threw a brick into elopio plans, hehe, that's probably a good idea
<elopio> yup
<Letozaf_> balloons, elopio ok guys see you tomorrow buona notte :-)
<elopio> our options are to push the thrift port, or to do our own client that doesn't use thrift.
<balloons> buona notte Letozaf_
 * balloons pokes barry
<elopio> balloons: do we have any dev contacts in evernote? They should be the most interested on making their sdk work with py3.
<balloons> elopio, we do
<balloons> https://github.com/evernote/evernote-sdk-python3
<balloons> they've been working on it
<elopio> balloons: oh, they include a thrift library ported with 2to3
<barry> balloons: hey
<balloons> hey barry I was just poking you about doing porting work to python3 :-) Since I told Leo we can't use py2 modules
<elopio> balloons: so, should we tell daniel to publish on the ppa that thrift as python-thrift?
<elopio> balloons: so, should we tell daniel to publish on the ppa that thrift as python3-thrift?
<barry> what's "py2"? :)
<barry> py2 must die
<balloons> perfect barry.. you are playing the role beautifully
 * barry bows... ACTING!
<balloons> elopio, we could just use the experimental code, sure. It should be more than enough for our needs which are extremely basic
<balloons> I should say it's not experimental, more like not feature complete
<balloons> elopio, and yes python3-thrift
<balloons> I didn't even catch on, sorry should have noticed and mentioned it sooner
<robotfuel> elopio: https://code.launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/autopilot_wait_for_popover/+merge/219601 I have a simple mp for the uitk
<robotfuel> elopio: can you review when you have time?
<elopio> robotfuel: yes, I can.
#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-05-15
<xnox> \o/ released
<Saviq> thomi, now
<Saviq> thomi, I saw your ap 1.5 change
<thomi> Saviq: cool - any chance you can get it reviewed, merged, and landed? :)
<Saviq> thomi, some, yes ;)
<thomi> Saviq: for the price of a beer in Malta?
<Saviq> thomi, ;)
<nik90> elopio, balloons: Do you happen to know if the new SDK Headers are support by the emulator helper functions? Just curious since I am getting a branch ready in the clock app to make the transition but wondering the AP side of things.
<nik90> s/support/supported
<balloons> nik90, elopio is the best person to answer that
<balloons> however, I believe work was being done in conjunction. I'd have to dig to find the mp
<nik90> balloons: ok. I sort of remember t1mp fixing the AP while implementing the new transitions but wanted to confirm with you guys.
<nik90> s/transitions/headers
<elopio> nik90: yes, you should have helpers for the new features of the header.
<nik90> elopio: awesome
<xnox> autopilot gurus, please help =)
<xnox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7468524/ says in the end 4 failures, yet, i can only find one FAIL
<xnox> FAIL: gallery_app.tests.test_album_view.TestAlbumView.test_add_photo
<xnox> what are the other failures?
<elopio> nuclearbob, cgoldberg: do you know what could cause this?
<elopio> AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'get_classname_from_path'
<elopio> http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/190/testReport/junit/reminders.tests.test_reminders/RemindersTestCaseWithoutAccount/test_go_to_account_settings_with_mouse_/
<cgoldberg> elopio, this looks suspicious in the log:
<cgoldberg> file:///usr/share/reminders/qml/ui/NotesPage.qml:83: TypeError: Cannot read property 'reminder' of null
<cgoldberg> file:///usr/share/reminders/qml/ui/NotesPage.qml:79: TypeError: Cannot read property 'reminder' of null
<cgoldberg> file:///usr/share/reminders/qml/reminders.qml:287:30: Unable to assign null to QQuickAnchorLine
<elopio> cgoldberg: I think that's safe to ignore, as the videos show the application being properly displayed.
<balloons> elopio, this is from https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/fix-1317683-update-template/+merge/219669? basically showing that trusty works, while utopic doesn't right/
<cgoldberg> elopio, can I see reminders/__init__.py ?
<elopio> cgoldberg: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/reminders/__init__.py
<cgoldberg> elopio, dbus.get_classname_from_path ?
<cgoldberg> it overrides validate_dbus_object and calls that ^^ but what is that?
<elopio> that's how nuclearbob told me to use a python class that's different from the qml class.
<elopio> hey, the method was removed!
<cgoldberg> weird.. i tried from command line and I can see that attribute fine
<cgoldberg> elopio, but it's not in API docs
<cgoldberg> elopio, in changelog for 1.5: Autopilot introspection package now has a cleaner API
<elopio> balloons: on trusty we have autopilot 1.5 and on utopic 1.4? or something like that?
<cgoldberg> elopio, locally... i have 1.4 on trusty.. but 1.5 landed in utopic afaik
<nuclearbob> elopio: sorry about that, I was in a meeting, I'm reading the scrollback now, did you get something resolved?
<cgoldberg> elopio, so did 1.5 break tests?
<elopio> cgoldberg: yes
<cgoldberg> doh!  is it isolated to that one?
<elopio> nuclearbob: well, now I know the reason. The new introspection api breaks our reminder tests.
<elopio> should I put a depends autopilot (= 1.4) ?
<nuclearbob> I'll echo cgoldberg's doh
<nuclearbob> elopio: which tests was it breaking?  I'd like to look back through the testing we did and see how we could have caught that
<elopio> http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/190/testReport/junit/reminders.tests.test_reminders/RemindersTestCaseWithoutAccount/test_go_to_account_settings_with_mouse_/
<elopio> nuclearbob: can you put a deprecation warning instead of removing that function?
<nuclearbob> elopio: I'll propose that in the meeting today
<balloons> elopio, nuclearbob ohh.. I'll bet you didn't test reminders did you? since it's not in the image
<balloons> I should go look
<nuclearbob> balloons: let me know what you find out, I'd like to make sure it's tested in the future
<balloons> nuclearbob, I couldn't find the doc thomi shared with me highlighting everything
<balloons> but yea, just make sure it's on the list :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, elopio hi
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello
<Letozaf_> balloons, I saw elopio's branch for evernote sdk
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes, essentially he wants to use the python3 version of the sdk which hasn't been packaged yet
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok so this means that we will have to wait I suppose
<elopio> Letozaf_: but we can work on your test on the mean time.
<Letozaf_> elopio, ok :)
<elopio> you can just set the PYTHONPATH to point to the right thrift module.
<elopio> Letozaf_: do you have some time now?
<Letozaf_> elopio, yes sure
<elopio> Letozaf_: ok, first thing, merge your branch with mine.
<elopio> bzr merge lp:~elopio/reminders-app/evernote-sdk
<Letozaf_> elopio, ok just a second
<Letozaf_> elopio, done, got 4 conflicts...
 * Letozaf_ is looking at the conflicts
<Letozaf_> elopio, should be ok now, no more conflicts
<elopio> Letozaf_: great. so, next, github clone https://github.com/evernote/evernote-sdk-python3.git
<elopio> anywhere on your workspace.
<Letozaf_> elopio, haven't got the github command, in what package is it ? still looking for it...
<elopio> Letozaf_: sudo apt-get install github
<elopio> oh, no, sorry.
<elopio> it's not github, just git
<elopio> sudo apt-get install git.
<Letozaf_> elopio,ok thanks
<Letozaf_> elopio, ok done
<elopio> Letozaf_: now, when you run the tests, you will have to do PYTHONPATH=path/to/your/workspace/evernote-sdk-python3/lib autopilot3 run reminders
<Letozaf_> elopio, ok let me try
<Letozaf_> elopio, got some errors :( trying to figure out what they are
<elopio> Letozaf_: paste them here, I might be able to help.
<Letozaf_> elopio, ok
<Letozaf_> elopio, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7469435/
<elopio> Letozaf_: do you have the applications ppa on your machine?
<Letozaf_> elopio, I have the ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drives one
<Letozaf_> elopio, I am running utopic on my desktop
<elopio> Letozaf_: yes, then just install evernote-sdk-python3
<elopio> that will solve your missing dependencies.
<Letozaf_> elopio, ok
<Letozaf_> elopio, now I got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7469469/
<elopio> agh, you updated autopilot
<elopio> it has a regression, they changed the api breaking our tests.
<Letozaf_> elopio, :(
<balloons> Letozaf_, you are on utopic yes?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes sir
<balloons> Letozaf_, I'll give you the old package to install
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok thanks
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/python3-autopilot_1.4%2B14.04.20140416-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/python-autopilot_1.4%2B14.04.20140416-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<balloons> start with those.. might need more packages
 * Letozaf_ is installing
<Letozaf_> balloons, done
<balloons> Letozaf_, if that doesn't fix it we'll need to backdate libs too
<balloons> give it a try
<balloons> and yea, don't update ;-)
 * Letozaf_ is running the tests
<balloons> hey thomi.. morning to you
<Letozaf_> balloons, elopio got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7469563/
<thomi> morning
<thomi> barry: did you get time to look at the packaging stuff? </daily nag>
<barry> thomi: somehow, i knew that was coming. :)  no, but i am finishing up my Big Project today and you're tops on my list
<thomi> OK :)
<thomi> I'll keep nagging, although my next working day will be the first day in Malta
<barry> thomi: safe travels!  i'll follow up to the email
<thomi> awesome, thanks - and sorry for the nagging
<balloons> thomi, can you share the paste you had showing the the tests you run before ap 1.5?
<barry> no, it's cool.  i *want* you to nag me 'til its done
<elopio> Letozaf_: try this before running the tests from the root of the branch
<elopio> cmake .
<elopio> make
<Letozaf_> elopio, ah yes! I had forgot about this :P
<Letozaf_> elopio, well it's better now but still got some failures: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7469632/
<elopio> Letozaf_: yes, your online accounts is crazy
<elopio> May 15 22:15:44 letozaf-PC signond[19627]: ../../../../src/signond/signondaemon.cpp 388 init Failed to SUID root. Secure storage will not be available.}}}
<elopio> process-return-code: {{{-15}}}
<elopio> May 15 22:16:06 letozaf-PC kernel: [ 9309.074638] reminders[19638]: segfault at 10 ip 00007f63f0d63950 sp 00007fff8f1f2110 error 4 in libsignon-qt5.so.1.0.0[7f63f0d57000+34000]}}}
<elopio> process-return-code: {{{-11}}}
<elopio> Letozaf_: can you remove all your evernote accounts? That might help.
<Letozaf_> elopio, :) I was looking but I have no Evernote accounts in online accounts :O
<Letozaf_> elopio, must be somewhere else
<elopio> Letozaf_: I don't know what to do with that. mardy is the only one that knows about online accounts.
<Letozaf_> elopio, could it be I have to remove the ~/.local/share/com.ubuntu.reminders
<Letozaf_> elopio, directory ?
<elopio> unlikely as we are using a tmp home.
<elopio> but remove it if you are not going to miss it.
<Letozaf_> elopio, ok
<Letozaf_> elopio, this did not solve the problem, not that I thought it would but I tried all the same
<elopio> Letozaf_: try pkill -f signon*
<Letozaf_> elopio, done, let me run the tests again
<Letozaf_> elopio, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7469680/
<Letozaf_> elopio, looks the same
<elopio> Letozaf_: I don't know what else to look for. balloons: any idea?
 * balloons is busy editing docs
<balloons> let me have a look
<balloons> my eyes need a break heh
<balloons> ok, so Letozaf_ it might be worth doing a fresh build if you haven't done one recently
<balloons> I like to clean up all the cmake stuff first
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> find -iname '*cmake*' -not -name CMakeLists.txt -exec rm -rf {} \+
<balloons> make clean
<balloons> meanwhile, I'll try.
<Letozaf_> balloons, done
<Letozaf_> balloons, form reminders-app main dir
<Letozaf_> from
<balloons> Letozaf_, yep.. top level of reminders-app
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok so done
<balloons> what's the branch
<balloons> Letozaf_, then rebuild it using cmake .
<balloons> make
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, witch branch mine ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, whichever branch I need to reproduce what you and elopio are doing
<balloons> I'm lost
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me push this to a new one, just in case
<elopio> Letozaf_: resubmit the merge proposal with my branch as a prerequisite, please
<Letozaf_> elopio, you mean push lp:~elopio/reminders-app/xxx ?
<elopio> Letozaf_: no, I mean, go to the website https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/reminders-app/download-list-of-notebooks-and-notes/+merge/218325
<elopio> you'll see a button on the top-right that says resubmit proposal
<elopio> on the for that will be opened, there's a field for the prerequisite branch.
<Letozaf_> elopio, yes got it
<elopio> put lp:~elopio/reminders-app/autopilot-add_notebook there
<elopio> no, that's not the one.
<elopio> lp:~elopio/reminders-app/evernote-sdk
<Letozaf_> elopio, ok done, so now I should push what I've got here ?
<elopio> Letozaf_: yes.
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok so lp:~carla-sella/reminders-app/download-list-of-notebooks-and-notes
<Letozaf_> balloons, is the branch
<Letozaf_> elopio, looks like I made a mess I have conflicts
<Letozaf_> elopio, let me see if I can fix
<elopio> Letozaf_: I see it fine here: https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/reminders-app/download-list-of-notebooks-and-notes/+merge/218325
<Letozaf_> elopio, oh! wonder what I was lookig at :P
 * Letozaf_ is rebuilding with cmake
<elopio> I'm sorry, I need to go and have lunch now.
<elopio> I'll be back later.
<Letozaf_> elopio, I will be back tomorrow, it's late here
<elopio> ok, have a good night.
<Letozaf_> elopio, thank you and enjoy your lunch
<Letozaf_> balloons, this is what I got after rebuilding with cmake http://paste.ubuntu.com/7469814/
<thomi> balloons: http://etherpad.ubuntu.com/B2Wt9rUiHX
<thomi> sorry for the delay
<Letozaf_> balloons, I think I will go to bed now it's quite late, I will be back tomorrow ok ?
<balloons> thomi, ok so I wanted the pad link to confirm one thing. And indeed,it seems you did not test reminders
<balloons> Which is fine, just if you could add that to the list. I've been trying to get it into the image, but they are waiting for it to use the production evernote servers. It should happen soon.
<balloons> anyways, those tests were broken by ap 1.5
<thomi> balloons: we're just talking about it now
<thomi> balloons: care to join our hangout?
<nuclearbob> elopio: are you still there?
<thomi> balloons: or elopio: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/Y2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbV91bnZxZzdzamhoMW11YzJxZ2FxZjA5a2p2NEBncm91cC5jYWxlbmRhci5nb29nbGUuY29t.fk2gi9fumct9rei9q2fatpq7u0?authuser=1
<thomi> elopio: balloons: too slow!
<balloons> sorry, didn't see ;-(
<thomi> balloons: so the conclusion is that we messed up, and didn't include that function in the API. I'll propose an MP that fixes that toda
<thomi> y
<thomi> balloons: However, we're reluctant to start running test suites that aren't in the dashboard list
<balloons> thomi, I do get that.. but reminders is a bit special. Still, it's fine if you don't want to add it now. It will be in the list soon enough
<thomi> yeah - when it's in the list we'll start running those tests magically
<thomi> sorry about missing that function from our public API. We're trying to get better this cycle at separating our public from our private API
<balloons> I'm ok with the mistake.. glad we caught it. It's just annoying to have this stuff come up when I've been pushing for reminders to be on the dash..
<balloons> stuff like this is the reason why.. if the tests aren't on the dash, they aren't being exercised. And they could break.. and in general they serve no purpose unless they are being run
<thomi> yup
<thomi> veebers: any chance you could glance at https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot/temp-dev-add-get_classname_from_path-to-public-api/+merge/219765 please?
<veebers> thomi: sure thing
<thomi> veebers: also, I realise I forgot to scope that task
<veebers> thomi: have you run it over reminders app to make sure it fixes the issue?
<veebers> thomi: heh, d'oh :-P
<thomi> no
<thomi> but this is the only place I'm willing/able to expose that function, so if it's not right, they'll need to import it from here
<veebers> thomi: ok
<cgoldberg> thomi, hey..  reminders was calling get_classname_from_path on autopilot.introspection.dbus
<cgoldberg> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/reminders/__init__.py#L68
<thomi> cgoldberg: yeah, but that's not going to be public for much longer
<thomi> balloons: who's working on that app?
<cgoldberg> thomi, Leo notified us today.. so he will need to change his import to use your fix
<balloons> thomi, elopio and carla atm.. I've not done much but comment and help :-)
<thomi> balloons: OK, well, I guess their approach is to import it from the private module today
<thomi> and when we do the new release y'all will have to import it from the autopilot.introspection package instead
<thomi> but that can be done at your leisure
<balloons> :-)
<veebers_> thomi: oh, approved btw
#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-05-16
<elopio> thomi: thanks for fixing it.
<thomi> elopio: well, as mentioned above you'll still need to patch it in the short-term, and then again once our point release is out
<elopio> thomi: yes, that's ok.
<elopio> it's also ok if you don't want to expose that function as public, as long as you give us an alternative.
<thomi> elopio: no, it really should be part of the public API, we just forgot aboutit
<thomi> since we're exposing validate_dbus_object we really have to expose that as well
<thomi> we just forgot to put it in the __init__ file
<elopio> thomi: and now we have two different APIs, one in trusty and one in utopic.
<thomi> elopio: yeah, but that's been the case for every release for the last 2 years
<elopio> are you going to release ap1.5 to trusty? or do I have to add check for the current installed version?
<thomi> elopio: we'll release to a PPA for trusty, but not in the distro itself
<thomi> in fact, I might start that work today
<thomi> elopio: your tests that mocked DBusIntrospectionObject - they haven't landed yet, right?
<thomi> veebers: could you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot/temp-dev-fx-docs/+merge/219630 for me?
<veebers> thomi: sure thing (sorry for the delay)
<thomi> veebers: nw
<thomi> veebers: I also wonder if you have any insight into the CI failure here: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot/begin-renaming-of-emulatorbase/+merge/219625
<veebers> thomi: I'll take a look at that too
<veebers> thomi: with yout docs changes, did you want to fix the mentions of 'CustomEmulatorBase' (i.e. change to ProxyBase) within the "Writing Custom Proxy Classes" section in this MP?
<veebers> s/with yout/wirh regards to your/
<veebers> close enough
<thomi> hmmm, probably should eh
<thomi> thanks :)
<veebers> nw :-)
<thomi> veebers: that, and a few other instances have been fioxed & pushed. revno 501
 * veebers pulls
<veebers> thomi: looks awesome, approved
<veebers> thomi: re: that test failure I wonder if it's an infrastructure thing (otto perhaps?) I really don't know as it's not consistent and passes for me here
<veebers> thomi: further more, your docs change branch has the same code changes as the one with the failing test (minus the __name__ renaming) and that passes fine
<thomi> veebers: I think it's not consistently failing
<thomi> have restarted the CI run to see
<veebers> thomi: awesome, cheers
<veebers> thomi: any idea on how long the CI run takes?
<thomi> far too long
<thomi> about 2 hours
<thomi> veebers: ugh, this failed to land as well: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot/temp-dev-fx-docs/+merge/219630
<thomi> on the same test
<veebers> thomi: ugh, that is very odd. :-\ they both have the same code changes now too I guess
<thomi> I guess I'll delete the smaller MP
<thomi> what happened was I assumed it would land quickly
<veebers> aye, makes sense
<thomi> oooh, I just got it to fail locally as well :)
<thomi> try running:
<thomi> nice -n20 python3 -m autopilot.run run -r -v autopilot.tests.functional.test_autopilot_functional.AutopilotVerboseFunctionalTests.test_no_video_session_dir_saved_for_passed_test
 * veebers tries 
<veebers> thomi: that still passes for me :-\
<thomi> veebers: I had to run it a few times before it failed
<veebers> thomi: ah ok, let me try and spam it
<veebers> thomi: just ran it a bunch and still no failure. Perhaps I should try it on a single core VM
<thomi> veebers: interesting
<thomi> well, since I can reproduce it, I'll dig into it soon
<thomi> just trying to help plars with a subunit issue
<veebers> thomi: ack
<thomi> ugh, now I can't reproduce it
<veebers> :-(
<thomi> even using 'stress' to load the machine
<thomi> oh, there we go :)
<veebers> heh :-)
<thomi> hmmmm "CPU5: Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 1429060)"
<veebers> thomi: heh, don't burn out your laptop just before a sprint :-P
<thomi> ahh, I think I see the issue here
<thomi> there's a race condition in the test
<thomi> hmmm
<thomi> not sure how to fix this
<thomi> veebers: TBH, I don't think we can test this easily - care to take a look?
<veebers> thomi: whats the race condition?
<thomi> we're assuming that on the second line, the recording session for rmd hasn't been created yet
<thomi> but that might not be the case
<thomi> line 501 I mean
<veebers> line 501 of test_autopilot_functional.py?
 * veebers opens editor
<thomi> yeah
<thomi> we could patch rmd's working dir, but I don't think you can do that via an environment variable
<thomi> hmmm
<veebers> thomi: yeah, only --workdir option looks like it can do that
<thomi> veebers: aha - got it!
<thomi> I can remove the AutopilotTestCase class form the equation comepletel
<thomi> y
<veebers> thomi: oh, in the created test file?
<elopio> thomi: my branch with DBusIntrospectionObject mocks is about to land to staging.
<elopio> just waiting for jenkins to stop being crazy.
<veebers> elopio: heh, you might be waiting a while. You may have to make do with it being 'less crazy' ;-)
<thomi> elopio: hmmm, with 1.5 out, you could now mock things out properly
<elopio> thomi: actually, kalikiana prepared an alternate runner that lets us test with a qml, instead of mocking.
<elopio> it looks prettier. But needs a couple of fixes, so we will have the ugly test around for a week or less.
<thomi> elopio: right, but now you don't need your ap test to be ugly at all :)
<elopio> thomi: well, I would still need it to be ugly for trusty.
<thomi> elopio: not for long
<thomi> elopio: you can add the 1.5 ppa
<elopio> thomi: I would have to add the ppa for all the runners. I'd prefer not to do that today.
<thomi> elopio: ok, I guess you'll either need to stop using trusty, or do that eventually anyway
<elopio> yes, I suppose not using trusty is not an option.
<thomi> veebers: fix pushed - you wanna take a look? revno 502
<thomi> would love to get a review
<veebers> thomi: awesome ^_^
 * veebers looks now
<veebers> thomi: diffline 98 commented out pudb
<thomi> ugh - forgot to save it :)
<veebers> :-)
<thomi> revno 503 comin at you ....now!
<veebers> thomi: sorry didn't notice before, I'm getting flake8 errors
<veebers> (2 of them)
<thomi> ugh, I shoulda checked that
<thomi> veebers: thanks, revno 504 pushed... now!
 * veebers pulls
<thomi> veebers: I need to go start making dinner. I'll be back later - could I get you to make sure that branch gets approved please?
<thomi> I need it to land before I can land my other MP
<veebers> can do
<thomi> thanks. I'll bbl
<veebers> thomi: branch (top) approved just waiting on CI now. I'll come back later to check it
<belkinsa> Hello, I think this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Testing/ContributeAutopilotTestcase is outdated because I try get it going and I got this:http://paste.ubuntu.com/7473449/
<belkinsa> It looked like I had the PPA already.
<belkinsa> I have a question.  Can anyone do the autopilot test once one is created with noone assigned to it?
<balloons> belkinsa, howdy
<belkinsa> Hey there, balloons.
<balloons> if you are speaking about a bug, yes. If no one is assigned, feel free to work on it
<belkinsa> Yes, bugs that say Autopilot need in Ubuntu  Touch Core apps
<balloons> ohh I see the page still mentions the ppa.. you shouldn't need it. I'll remove it
<belkinsa> Thanks.
<balloons> let me know if you need any help.. This is the channel to ask, but it's a little lonely at this hour, as it's late friday night / saturday morning for most folks :-)
<belkinsa> Alright.
<balloons> i'll be here for a few more hours, so :-)
<belkinsa> Alright, I could ask you how to get started with a test.  I assigned myself to this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/dropping-letters/+bug/1317214 and I don't know how to start it.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1317214 in Dropping Letters "Autopilot test needed: check for game over" [Medium,Confirmed]
<balloons> ahh excellent. So first, grab the branch for dropping letters and make sure you can run the existing tests
<balloons> first things first right? ;-)
<balloons> Are you running trusty?
<belkinsa> Yup, trusty and I have the branch already.
<belkinsa> And I have the game both on my Nexus 7 2013 and PC.
<balloons> awesome.. so inside is a test folder
<balloons> and inside that is a folder named autopilot
<belkinsa> Found it
<balloons> sorry, got interrupted :-)(
<belkinsa> It's cool
<balloons> anyways, belkinsa to list the tests do 'autopilot list MODULE_NAME'
<balloons> I think it might be dropping_letters?
<belkinsa> Yup, you are right
<belkinsa> This one? test_dropping_letters.py
<balloons> belkinsa, if you ls in that subdirectory you will see a folder containing the testsuite
<balloons> the folder name is the module name, and it's what you want to use
<belkinsa> svetlana@svetlana-TECRA-M5:~/autopilottests/dropping-letters/tests/autopilot/dropping_letters_app$ ls
<belkinsa> emulators.py  __init__.py  tests
<belkinsa>  ?
<balloons> belkinsa, ahh you need to be at :~/autopilottests/dropping-letters/tests/autopilot/
<balloons> then you see dropping_letters_app?
<balloons> so autopilot list dropping_letters_app
<belkinsa> I think I might be missing that directory.
<belkinsa> no, I have it
<belkinsa> svetlana@svetlana-TECRA-M5:~/autopilottests/dropping-letters/tests$ ls
<belkinsa> autopilot
<balloons> cd into the autopilot directory
<balloons> belkinsa, http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/tutorial/getting_started.html#files-and-directories
<belkinsa> done
<belkinsa> Thanks.  I will read that.
<balloons> the entire tutorial will help
<balloons> anyways, autopilot list dropping_letters_app will know show you the tests
<balloons> *now
<belkinsa> Oh, I see.  you to write the test.
<balloons> belkinsa, yes to run the testsuite as-is, you can issue an autopilot run dropping_letters_app.
<balloons> I like to pass the -v argument, which makes the logging verbose so you get alot more output. This will be useful when you are writing the test
<balloons> it's important you execute the autopilot run step from the proper directory. autopilot won't find the tests if they are in the local path or installed. So practically that means as a test author writing local tests, make sure you launch from that directory
<balloons> *won't find the tests if they are NOT in the local path or installed
<belkinsa> I see and that requires knowing the code of that app, right?
<balloons> belkinsa, what do you mean?
<belkinsa> Don't you need the code to know what to test for?
<belkinsa> (of that app)
<xnox> do we have a rough idea as to which qt4 based apps use autopilot?
<Letozaf_> balloons, elopio hi
<balloons> belkinsa, you have the entire source of the app right there.. the tests and the source code for the app. You can run the app using qmlscene on your pc as well
<belkinsa> Thanks, I guess I need to do my homework before driving in
<balloons> belkinsa, you should go through the tutorial, it will help :-)
<belkinsa> Okay.
<balloons> http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/tutorial/tutorial.html
<balloons> that said, you can run the tests right now.. did you try it?
<balloons> issuing the run command will take over your keyboard / mouse, launch the app and click away
<belkinsa> Not yet.
<balloons> you can also push it to your device and run them there, but we'll save that
<balloons> Letozaf_, sorry, missed your message snuck in there!
<balloons> Letozaf_, elopio is not around at the moment. I hope you had a good week and ready for the weekend!
<Letozaf_> balloons, no worries :)  have you guys got new on reminders-app ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes sure I am
<balloons> Letozaf_, we are waiting for python3-thrift to be packaged still. But I'm sorry I haven't gotten further on your branch
<balloons> I'm looking at a calendar app problem , it's been a bit tough :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok just wanted to know thanks
<Letozaf_> balloons, what problem ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, weird apparmor errors, and failing tests ofc
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-05-11
<MacSlow> elopio_, hey there...
<MacSlow> elopio_, so do you know the exact meaning of the bits written to the fake-sensor fifo? Where is that stuff documented? I've not been able to find that yet.
<elopio_> MacSlow: no, it was Ricardo who wrote that code.
<MacSlow> elopio_, ah ok... I'll ask him
<MacSlow> elopio_, Ricardo as in ricmm ?!
<elopio_> MacSlow: yes, that one.
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-05-12
<thomi> barry: Do we still have python2 on the installation CD, do you know?
<dobey> thomi: it's still required by some things yes
<dobey> we haven't gotten it off the default install yet
<thomi> dobey: thanks
<barry> correct, but don't count on that :)
<dobey> well, it should be gone by 16.04
<dobey> hopefully software-center will be gone by then too
<dobey> but i suspect it won't :(
<barry> actually i think most of s-c runs on py3.  we were mostly waiting for xapian iirc
<barry> xapian vcs supports py3, but they haven't made a release yet
<barry> so i agree s-c needs to go but in the meantime, let's py3 it
<dobey> ubuntu-sso-client doesn't work on py3 (well, it should mostly be ok, but all the dependencies aren't ported, so no idea what is actually required at this point)
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-05-13
<sputnick> I have autopilot 1.4 working (i.e. can interact and read with the GUI) with a Qt qml file via the qmlviewer. However, I have been unable to get autopilot to work with the overall PySide+qml based application.
<sputnick> It gives the error "DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)"
<sputnick> running autopilot in verbose mode this appears to be caused by the select_single function
<balloons> sputnick, autopilot 1.4? why an older version?
<balloons> sputnick, can you do a print_tree and get objects and properties back? Does vis work?
<sputnick> That's what came with ubuntu 14.04. What is the latest version?
<balloons> sputnick, 1.5 is the latest. check out https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/autopilot/python/1.5.0/guides-installation/
<balloons> basically you can get autopilot 1.5 from a ppa, good idea to go ahead and upgrade
<sputnick> Thanks for letting me know
<sputnick> Does the 1.4 tutorial still apply, or have there been a lot of changes? http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/index.html
<balloons> sputnick, you are welcome. Ohh, is that old page still up? I should get that fixed
<sputnick> I'm just in the process of learning it, so trying to follow the docs
<balloons> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/quality/ is the place to be ;-)
<balloons> and https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/autopilot/python/1.5.0/ is the updated documentation
<sputnick> wonderful, thanks
<sputnick> It appears autopilot is based on python 3. Is this correct? upgrading left the autopilot command at 1.4 but added autopilot3 at 1.5
<balloons> sputnick, yes.. autopilot3 and autopilot3-vis are the py3 versions
<balloons> you should use them
<sputnick> Using autopilot3 1.5 produces the same "dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)". Using autopilot3 vis I can connect to the process and drill down to find the object I'm looking for
<sputnick> print_tree dumps a lot of info, but is then where the Traceback starts, instead of at select_single
<sputnick> so it appears it is able to communicate over the dbus but it eventually times out...
<balloons> sputnick, interesting.. So if vis works and print_tree works, it shold be working
<balloons> what kind of application is it? Something I can try also or?
<sputnick> not easily. I'll see about creating a reduced version
<sputnick> It is a PySide application using Qt 4.8 + QtQuick/qml
<sputnick> Looking further back in the output there's some kind of segfault:
<balloons> sputnick, or logs if you could.. I'm thinking the checkbox folks may have used pyside
<sputnick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11117073/
<balloons> otherwise, I don't know of any example
<balloons> ohh and this is qt 4.8.. interesting
<balloons> did anything change between 1.4 and 1.5?
<sputnick> Nope, same error for both
<sputnick> I'm working on a larger log...
<balloons> ok, just checking. So can you run with -vv and paste the log?
<sputnick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11117192/
<sputnick> I just pruned out a bunch of messages that are unrelated from my code
<sputnick> The simple test case code: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11117224/
<sputnick> It doesn't perform any functional tests yet since I hit this wall first
<sputnick> balloons: the problem goes away when I reduce the code to a very simple PySide + qml app, so it does not seem to be the fault of the underlying Qt 4.8 + qml framework or autopilot
<sputnick> worked in 1.4 and 1.5
<sputnick> I'll have to investigate my app further
<sputnick> thanks a lot for all the help balloons! If I uncover something that may be useful to others I'll let you know
<balloons> sputnick, thanks for the followup!
<sputnick> anytime ;-)
<sputnick> Are you familiar with the following error: "QMetaProperty::read: Unable to handle unregistered datatype 'ItemIndexMethod' for property 'QGraphicsScene::itemIndexMethod'" ?
<sputnick> balloons: the source of the problem seems to be a third party virtual keyboard I'm using and I think that error is related to the source... looking into it myself but thought I'd ask quickly
<balloons> sputnick, no, not a familiar thing
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-05-14
<sputnick> Is it possible to use an application to 'record' a series of GUI actions a user performs as autopilot code? I've tried searching but not found a clear answer.
<sputnick> by possible, I mean, does such an application already exist?
<balloons> howdy veebers . Happy Friday to you!
<veebers> hey balloons o/ How's things?
<balloons> not too bad, looking forward to the sprint. I have too many things to talk about. I think you guys will get sick of me rather quick!
<veebers> balloons: heh I doubt it, I'm also looking forward to the sprint (not the travel though :-P) There is a lot lined up to talk about which is good
<brendand_> veebers, don't worry i have a plan to lock balloons in a cupboard somewhere
<brendand_> oh shoot, supposed to /query veebers first :P
<balloons> ohh boy.. who invitied brendand_ anyway?
<balloons> :p
<balloons> thanks for the heads up..
 * balloons brings roller skates for the get away
 * brendand_ flashes forward to trying to catch balloons on rollerskates
<brendand_> well this week is going to be interesting...
<veebers> ^_^
<balloons> :-)
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-05-15
<jgdx> I am trying to do swipe_to_delete on a list item inside a repeater, and it's failing. Any suggestions?
#ubuntu-autopilot 2016-05-21
<b18> Is it normal for one of the last steps in the OpenStack deployment (Create an OpenStack account for user@domain.com) to take a while?
<b18> Mine's been at "In Progress" for probably 10-15 minutes. That and "Create Network for User" is in a waiting status - those are the only remaining steps
